# simple tyre target, build along, 100% free recycled.



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Like the clean appearance. I have a few tire I'm gonna give this a try. Really like that they can be rolled around. Thanks for sharing


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

your welcome, have fun reckon you will end up with a bunch of em. 
ARCHERS HELPING ARCHERS.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Really nice job, I'm definitely going to build one! Thanks!


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

Now that is just plain 'ol cool!


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

think it will stop my invasion shooting fmj's. I had a bag that stopped my captain but my invasion is punching them right through and I'm tired of refletching!


----------



## dhs28 (Sep 9, 2008)

what happens when you hit the tire?


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Probably depending on how much KE you have whether or not you pull your arrow out or pick it up because it bounced back a few yards.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Sweet idea. 

Now I can keep the Tire swing we have for the kids and make a new target all in one.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## backhoe (Jun 13, 2009)

Very good thinking bud !!!!!


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Simpleiowaguy said:


> think it will stop my invasion shooting fmj's. I had a bag that stopped my captain but my invasion is punching them right through and I'm tired of refletching!


just pack it in good and tight, as said needs to be compacted but not rock solid. so like if you stomp on it there will be some give but will come back.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Very cool and creative!


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Iron Mike said:


> Sweet idea.
> 
> Now I can keep the Tire swing we have for the kids and make a new target all in one.:icon_1_lol:


Now thats using your head.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Widgeon said:


> Very cool and creative!


 stick it up on your site if you want to share it.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

nice work


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I would need a tractor tire.


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

dhs28 said:


> what happens when you hit the tire?


Last time I shot a tyre, I nearly got a hernia pullin it out!!
BUT- that was thru the tread area. 
Looks like a good idea!!

Mark


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

no eye deer said:


> Last time I shot a tyre, I nearly got a hernia pullin it out!!
> BUT- that was thru the tread area.
> Looks like a good idea!!
> 
> Mark


 hope it was not on your car when you did it.


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

Great idea. Know what I'm going to do this weekend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jimmysworking (Mar 1, 2003)

Iron Mike said:


> Sweet idea.
> 
> Now I can keep the Tire swing we have for the kids and make a new target all in one.:icon_1_lol:


Hopefully, not being used for both purposes at the same time!:mg:


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Kool


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

FlaBowman said:


> Great idea. Know what I'm going to do this weekend. Thanks for sharing.


 post up your results.


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

Simpleiowaguy said:


> think it will stop my invasion shooting fmj's. I had a bag that stopped my captain but my invasion is punching them right through and I'm tired of refletching!


Ill let u know early next week, going down to reckless's tyre range with my new Baldyhunter tuned Invasion......... Should be fun


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

that is a great idea!!! i will be making a couple . thank you


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

damo-eire said:


> Ill let u know early next week, going down to reckless's tyre range with my new Baldyhunter tuned Invasion......... Should be fun


Oh yeah we gonna have us some fun. My baldy tuned specialist is on it's way as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great idea for a target!!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

might make one myself - thanks for posting


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

How did you get your colored target to fit so nice? I wouldn't think paper ones would match the curve as nice as that does.

A person better hope they don't hit the tire side wall. Probably would be brutal to get the arrow out of it.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

pretty neat, I will have to keep this in mind.


----------



## rodnbow (Mar 2, 2011)

dhs28 said:


> what happens when you hit the tire?


then you should take up golf


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

hunt123 said:


> How did you get your colored target to fit so nice? I wouldn't think paper ones would match the curve as nice as that does.
> 
> A person better hope they don't hit the tire side wall. Probably would be brutal to get the arrow out of it.


its a small 80cm fita face, just tucked it in nice and tidy.
best no hit the wall then, or use a bigger bag and tyre..
mind you if you miss that target time to pack it in.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

reckless said:


> its a small 80cm fita face, just tucked it in nice and tidy.
> best no hit the wall then, or use a bigger bag and tyre..
> mind you if you miss that target time to pack it in.


Probably right...at 20 yds, but I shoot mostly at 70 or more. Still, if that hole's 12" diameter I ought not miss it but things happen. Maybe that far out, the arrow would bounce with a field point.


----------



## ullr88 (Oct 19, 2010)

Very Nice!!!. I am makin one in the morning. Thanks


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

hunt123 said:


> Probably right...at 20 yds, but I shoot mostly at 70 or more. Still, if that hole's 12" diameter I ought not miss it but things happen. Maybe that far out, the arrow would bounce with a field point.


I am shooting it out to 65 meters which is 71 yards and a bit. no problem. good arrow penetration and still well stopped by bag.
sure it does look small in the scope, but you know what kinda concentrates the mind.


----------



## tgloyd (Jan 6, 2011)

I read this last night and went home this morning and made one for the house. It took about five minutes to make and I shot about 100 arrows into it afterward. Worked like a champ. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

your welcome. archers helping archers.
love the sound the arrows make when they hit the target.
good aint it.
going to build a real big one in the near future just for laughs.
will post pics when its done.


----------



## dvmpete (Jan 1, 2011)

Love this idea and will build one or two....being a bit anal, wanted to know if the feedbags should be specific material? Can't quite tell from the photos, are they just heavy woven plastic material or burlap? Does it matter?

Thanks


----------



## MikeD74T (Jun 20, 2010)

reckless, Thanks for this great idea. I can see a half dozen of these in my woods spaced around a tree stand. Already got enough tires...... MikeD74T


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

dvmpete said:


> Love this idea and will build one or two....being a bit anal, wanted to know if the feedbags should be specific material? Can't quite tell from the photos, are they just heavy woven plastic material or burlap? Does it matter?
> 
> Thanks


 Feed bags are just some woven plastic stuff that you get oats for horses in. nothing special.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

MikeD74T said:


> reckless, Thanks for this great idea. I can see a half dozen of these in my woods spaced around a tree stand. Already got enough tires...... MikeD74T


Mike send me some pics when you have it done.
planning on making a monster one out of a huge tractor tyre. gonna need some help though as it is reallllllllllly heavy.
should be a bit of fun though will post up pics when i get it done...


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

re post because i said i would for a friend who wants to make one


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

A Magnus through the sidewall of your FIL's trailer tire doesnt make for a good day! Lol gonna have to try this.


----------



## stiffler140 (Oct 29, 2012)

having a hard time telling what type of plastic to use. that doesnt just look like old plastic bottles, what kind of plastic did you use? and where did you go to get it?


----------



## Inconcinnity (Oct 23, 2012)

How stable is it if you add some more tyres under it for height?


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

stiffler140 said:


> having a hard time telling what type of plastic to use. that doesnt just look like old plastic bottles, what kind of plastic did you use? and where did you go to get it?


I just used old plastic shopping bags and the like
really any light plastic the sort that your food stuff comes wrapped in
also plastic bin trash bags that sort of thing.


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jan 30, 2012)

This may be dumb, but has anyone tried a similar target with leaves? Maybe it wouldn't stop as good with the plastic, but I wonder if it's worth a try.


----------



## Red Cabomba (May 3, 2012)

When my brother first got into archery, he shot his newly bought compound (turned down to 35-37#) into a feedsack compressed full of raked-up leaves. The arrow blew right through....


----------

